# [SOLVED] dhcp wont start on boot

## Duck Man

Ok so I looked around the forums and couldn't find a solution. Durring boot, says "Running dhcpcd" and then I get the [!!]. So no interent. Then I run dhcpcd eth0 and it works. Then I have interent. Any ideas? ThxLast edited by Duck Man on Wed Oct 26, 2005 2:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TheRAt

Please supply more details... ie. which network card, kernel version, etc..

version of dhcpcd, etc. also, plus any log information you have on the failure and success..

----------

## Duck Man

kernel version: 2.6.13-gentoo-r3

network card: Accton Technology Corporation SMCS-1211TX (rev 10)

dhcpcd: 2.0.0

I compild the kernel with Genkernel. And I don't know where the logs would be. Thats all i know right now.

----------

## Duck Man

Any ideas?

----------

## oshman

do you have net.eth0 set to start during boot - 

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

and do you have you /etc/conf.d/net file listed with the correct dhp configuration lines?

----------

## Duck Man

met.eth0 is in default. My /etv/conf.d/net file looks like this:

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"
```

----------

## Duck Man

Ok so heres something new. I boot. It fails. I run "dhcpcd eth0", it works. Then I try "/etc/init.d/sshd start" and it says this:

```
starting eth0

        bringing up eth0

                dhcp

                        Running dhcpcd...                        [ ok ]

                        dhcpcd is already running...                [ ok ]

starting sshd...
```

and now it doesnt work again. This means it has something to do with eth0. Like its not actualy up. sshd shouldn't be tring to start eth0 again. It supposed to be already up and would seem so to because it "works." So I still don't know how to fix it but I'm hoping this gives some clues.  :Smile: 

----------

## TheRAt

You should only need this in your /etc/conf.d/net but I do not think that should make a difference for you...

```
dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"
```

Have you tried to remove and re-add net.eth0?

```
rc-update del net.eth0 default

rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

Which version of baselayout?

----------

## Duck Man

ok sp the re-adding didnt work. And itsw baselayout-1.11.13-r1. Is there a log someplace?

----------

## Duck Man

So I set it up woth a static ip and it works. But I would really like the dhcp to work so I dont have to worry about anything. Plus the router likes it better that way. So if anyone has any ideas please post.  :Smile: 

----------

## Duck Man

GRR!!! ONLY think i hate about this linux stuff is how much a typo can mess things up... even it its just a space... I had my HOSTNAME as "compaq 1000", not "compaq1000"... Life sux...

----------

